# Browning BDA magazines



## sailor2526 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Browning BDA (P220) that came with original 7-round magazines. I see that there are 8- and 10-round magazines abailable for the P220. Will these fit in my BDA?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

IIRC the BDA has the European mag release in the heel of the grip frame, thus the newer 220 mags will not work.


----------



## sailor2526 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks VAMarine.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

sailor2526 said:


> thanks VAMarine.


You're quite welcome.


----------

